# New German Mice



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm really pleased to be able to introduce my five new boys from Germany.














































It's been a dream of mine to have some tri colour/splashed mice and with a huge amount of help from three complete strangers, my dream has come true.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

congratulations on your lovely new mice


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

They are all georgeous! If you don't mind me asking - how much did it cost to get them please? I also would love to have tri-colour mice.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Did you come to the Real London Show on Sunday Galaxy ?- Held just outside of Newbury. British Tri Colours were on the show bench, and Splashed Mice were about. Are you an NMC member ?


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats! I like no. 3 
The first and last are long hair, right?


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes the first and last are long haired. It cost me approx £130 for the mice and the transport back to England.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> It's been a dream of mine to have some tri colour/splashed mice and with a huge amount of help from three complete strangers, my dream has come true.


How fantastic Ann! Congratulations on acquiring your dream mice


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

AnnB said:


> Yes the first and last are long haired. It cost me approx £130 for the mice and the transport back to England.


What plans are you making for your lovely aquesitions Ann?


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Congratulations, very sweet!
On the other hand for me as the person who introduced Tricolours to many people in Europe it is a little bit disapponting to see how quickly people are able to lose the type and multiply pets. I am hopefull and sure that the UK NMC breeders and the NMC breeders from the netherlands will be much more successful to keep and even improve the original good type.
Nevertheless, have fun and work with what you have!

Regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Sarah, the only plan I have at the moment is to have a litter or two and hope a few more tri colours pop out. As you know, I'm a "pet" mouse keeper and because I keep my mice in large cages full of toys, there is a limited amount of room in my house for all these cages so I shan't be getting too carried away.

Roland, your mice are truly fantastic and you will probably be dismayed to learn that I'm at the bottom of a steep learning curve when it comes to genetics. I may multiply more "pets" but hey, they'll be my pets and everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I hope they produce for you,post some pics when they do.I bet you will be very excited waiting for the markings to show when the fur starts to come through.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I was like a kid at Christmas just waiting for delivery of the new boys, I'm going to be both excited and worried about any births and relieved if I just get happy, healthy mice.


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

AnnB said:


> Yes the first and last are long haired. It cost me approx £130 for the mice and the transport back to England.


Were they shipped or delivered by mousetrain? (just curious  )

Nice meeces!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

More like a mousetrain really. I found someone who was going to Hamm Terraristika and was willing to bring mice back for me and the breeder in Germany advertised for someone to take them from her address to Hamm.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

AnnB said:


> Sarah, the only plan I have at the moment is to have a litter or two and hope a few more tri colours pop out. As you know, I'm a "pet" mouse keeper and because I keep my mice in large cages full of toys, there is a limited amount of room in my house for all these cages so I shan't be getting too carried away.
> 
> Roland, your mice are truly fantastic and you will probably be dismayed to learn that I'm at the bottom of a steep learning curve when it comes to genetics. I may multiply more "pets" but hey, they'll be my pets and everyone has to start somewhere.


Ann, I really understand your motivation, you want to have beautiful pets only, and they are cute and beutiful. Just enjoy the new mice, they are cute. Nothing against you and your plans at all! 
I distributed many Tricolours allover Europe and to other countries. Soon a group of 24 Chilloutarea mice will even arive in Thailand and probably will be the start for many Tricolours all over Asia...
It is just surprising for me to see that more than 90% of the breeders, especially in Germany, where more mice from my stud are around now than anywhere else, are not able (or not interested?) to keep the type and quality of markings, although they got typey mice as a start. They lose it within 2 generations. It is so difficult to breed good type into "new" colours, therefor I do not understand why many people aquire mice for a good amount of money and do not try to keep the quality or try to improve it. Hmm. 
Ann, this is nothing against you, I am just surprised about the people who sold these mice to you. They had the chance and did not use it...

Regards, Roland


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Perhaps the type that is so very important to you, Roland, is not what was important to the breeders in question. If you only acquire a few mice, injecting their type into the rest of your line is extremely difficult. You almost have to start from and exclusively use those very very typey mice if you want to keep that type. For many, abandoning their lines every time a typier mouse comes along just isn't worth it. That doesn't mean they can't use the typey mice. They just aren't going to have the same results.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't live there, so I'll never get to go to a show, but I did help found our local saltwater reef club and I've been to national events where many different types of hobbists were involved. I have found that the best practice is to greet everyone and ask them if they are a member or are involved in your particular interest, which would be mice or in my case was reef keeping. It was a great way to build the community, promote the hobby with the public, and interest new people with the hobby. Members essentially need to be the ambassadors for the hobby. It is also fun to watch people who may have stumbled upon the event or been interested in something different, but similar light up with interest once you explain to them some of the fun highlights.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Laigaie said:


> Perhaps the type that is so very important to you, Roland, is not what was important to the breeders in question. If you only acquire a few mice, injecting their type into the rest of your line is extremely difficult. You almost have to start from and exclusively use those very very typey mice if you want to keep that type. For many, abandoning their lines every time a typier mouse comes along just isn't worth it. That doesn't mean they can't use the typey mice. They just aren't going to have the same results.


Sure, you are right.




Roland


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow extremly beautiful mice!  My favorite is #5. I hope to some day have mice like that.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey all,

I have split the off-topic posts into their own thread, which can be found here:
http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=8632


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh how gorgeous. I've wanted tris for a long time now, I just don't have that sort of money! And longhaireds to boot. :love1


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you, I too had my heart set on tris for quite a while.


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats! Tris and splashes are my absolute favorites  !

But I'm a little concerned about the type in the "new generation" of tri and splashes... The interest is on top and tris/spl are exploding in europe at the moment. Even pet shows have the line and breed them to tiny feed mice lines just to get them out as fast as possible, dumping the price and the type... I hope all of us, keeping tris and splashes, want them big and beautiful. Please slow down and wait for the perfect match before breeding. Take an extra look before you buy them. Be smart and take care of what we got,

thank you

I have my first from Roland and I can say, nothing can compare with them...I will pay a little extra go get perfect animals for my breeding stock.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Today I was thinking about you AnneB and wondered what became of your splashed mice :?:


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

They're still all here but things haven't gone quite according to plan. I chose my two favourite coloured ones with nicest natures to introduce to two of my girls but maybe the girls were a little too old at 6-7 months. Whatever the reason, they decided they didn't want to be pregnant anyhow and after five weeks I decided to give up as they were only getting older.

Generally the German bucks have proved more feisty than my English ones and I decided that I definitely wouldn't breed from the two that kept biting so I had them castrated in the hope that they would calm down and also be able to live with other mice. I'm pleased to say that they have both calmed down (eventually) and one now lives with a group of girls. The other kept attacking any other mice (and me) but he is getting better now.

The next "spanner in the works" was one of the nicer splashed bucks scratching himself till he was raw. He's currently on medication and may no longer be fertile but as they are primarily "pets" that's just the way the cookie crumbles!

Just before Christmas I got a new, younger girl but she was already pregnant and has just given birth so it's still going to be some time before I get any tri coloured babies.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the path never runs smooth when it's something you really want :roll: Hope the litter gives you a nice selection of healthy young,especially after all the trouble you've gone to.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

The results you've seen are probably a result of what Lottiz said.....people breeding with feeder mice just to produce tris and splashed as quickly as possible with no regard to temperament, type, or pattern. That is very unfortunate and I'm sorry they haven't lived up to your expectations! Hopefully at some point you can get some from Roland or another responsible breeder


----------



## peztree3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------

